# NIF Fiscal number



## offthegrid

Hello

I wonder if anyone could please confirm what I have been told, that is :-

A lot of retail transactions in Portugal now require the fiscal number by law, furniture purchases for instance.

The reason for this they say is the Portuguese tax office is trying to ensure the VAT gets paid. 

Also it helps them convict tax dodgers, every transaction where the fiscal number is used is submitted to a central database. If your purchases exceed your stated income you'll have some explaining to do.

Is this really the case? It seems very big brother.

If it is the case what type of purchases is it required for? ie kettle, fridge ???

Thank you


----------



## canoeman

No it's not Law, that NIF has to be entered but it is that IVA is paid so it's an option, but also useful or necessary in certain circumstances, you will often have to supply if articles being delivered because the carrier might need it for their paperwork or it's in your interest to supply for invoices you might need in the future for any number of reasons like proving expenses for CGT

There are also two schemes running to help stamp out "black economy" 
NIF number entered on receipts for M/F hairdressing, motor & bike repairs/servicing, meals, hotel accommodation you receive 15% of IVA as a credit to your tax bill
This year a monthly draw for a car NIF to be entered on any receipts which are then allocated a ticket in draw

Big brother depends on how you look at it, one of the reasons for crisis is that so much IVA etc wasn't paid it's being clamped down on


----------

